# 8 week old Chussel puppy



## LibertyE (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello everyone
We have just adopted a beautiful 8 week old Chussel puppy. His father is a Wolf Sable Chihuahua and his mother is a Brussels Griffon, hence the cross name Chussel. He is a dear little thing, full of life, absolutely gorgeous. Already performing on his puppy pads too, eating and drinking, sleeping well (not at night yet, still crying a bit in his crate). We have two other dogs, Jack Russells age 6 years old. Obviously we don't leave the puppy unsupervised, but so far apart from one of the older dogs mouthing the puppy (to sort out dog pecking order apparently and is harmless), it's all going really well. We've only had the puppy one day and night, but compared to other puppies we've had before it's going really well. We've had five dogs over the years. This Chussel cross breed is a wonderful loving dog, so full of life and friendly. Apparently called a Designer Breed and so small too.

Has anyone else got a Chussel, it would be lovely to hear news of more of these lovely little dogs?! We saw the parents of our puppy which was lovely so we have a rough idea of what he will look like when he's older. He looks like his daddy at the moment, wolf sable and long haired, none of the Brussels Griffon harsher features and also not the jaw.

Hope to hear from others soon. Great to be here!  

Liberty


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there, welcome to CP  whereabouts in the UK are you? 

Have you got any pics of your new pup? We do love pics on here! Whats his name?x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We definitely need pics! I know someone who has this cross, she refers to it as a Chiffon though, which I think is much prettier.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome  I've recently seen some adds for chi's x griffon's 
But never seen one in real life - we need photos


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and congratulations, would love to see a picture , I have not heard about this breed, he sounds adorable. I just googled them and saw some picture boy, they are adorable.


----------

